# DVC sleeping arrangements



## hedin (Apr 28, 2008)

Can someone clarify how many actual beds versus sleeper sofas are in each of the following room types at DVC?
024
144
268

I thought that a 144 meant 1 br and 2 beds for a total sleeping of 4. While a 024 would be a studio with 1 bed and a sleeper sofa for a total of 4. A 268 would be 2br 3 beds and 1 sleeper sofa. Is this correct? I have the Disney Vacation Club book and most if not all of the 1 br's they show have 1 bed and a sleeper sofa in the living room. But the sightings people post for DVC usually show 144. I am a little confused  

On a side note, how are the sleeper sofas at DVC? Are they comfortable?

Thanks 
Curt


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never understood how II comes with those private sleeping numbers.

My understanding is that 4 = maximum occupants, 4 = private sleeping areas, 1 = number of bathrooms.  I believe most DVCs if not all have private access to the one bathroom from the living room as well as the master bedroom.  So, technically, the person sleeping on the sofa could enter the bathroom without walking through the master bedroom.  So, that is why I believe II puts 4 under private sleeping capacity.  

I've never slept on the sofa sleeper but my kids never complain about it but they are only 7 and 10 years old and don't complain about much!


----------



## elaine (Apr 28, 2008)

*numbers*

024 mean 0 BR (studio), 2 private, 4 total,144 is 1 BR, 4 private, 4 total--of course, for DVC, the other 2 of the 4 are on the sleeper sofa in the LR. 268 would be 2BR, 6 private, 8 total.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 29, 2008)

elaine said:


> 024 mean 0 BR (studio), 2 private, 4 total,144 is 1 BR, 4 private, 4 total--of course, for DVC, the other 2 of the 4 are on the sleeper sofa in the LR. 268 would be 2BR, 6 private, 8 total.



O24 - Studio - One queen bed, one queen sleeper sofa

144 - 1BR - One king MBR,  One queen sleeper sofa in LR

268 - 2BR - Same as 1BR and Studio with the connecting door open

There are also some dedicated 2BR units with the following:  1 king MBR, Two queen beds in 2nd BR, 1 queen sleeper sofa in LR.

/Jim


----------



## M&M (Apr 29, 2008)

*Except OKW*



FLYNZ4 said:


> O24 - Studio - One queen bed, one queen sleeper sofa


OKW has studios with 2 Queen beds, no sleeper sofa


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nevermind....


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 29, 2008)

M&M said:


> OKW has studios with 2 Queen beds, no sleeper sofa


Thanks for the update... I knew that... but I forgot to list that configuration.

AKV have an extra bed in the LR... they have the queen sleeper sofa and a twin sleeper chair.    That gives occupancy of 4/5/9 for a studio/1BR/2BR respectively.  However... AKV is not in the II inventory list yet as far as I can tell.

/Jim


----------



## Dean (May 4, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I've never understood how II comes with those private sleeping numbers.
> 
> My understanding is that 4 = maximum occupants, 4 = private sleeping areas, 1 = number of bathrooms.  I believe most DVCs if not all have private access to the one bathroom from the living room as well as the master bedroom.  So, technically, the person sleeping on the sofa could enter the bathroom without walking through the master bedroom.  So, that is why I believe II puts 4 under private sleeping capacity.
> 
> I've never slept on the sofa sleeper but my kids never complain about it but they are only 7 and 10 years old and don't complain about much!


The private sleeping capacity is based on 2 people to a bed (or pull out) with private access to a BA.  Technically, about half of the OKW 1 BR units are actually 1/2/4 because the access to the BA is through the BR.  From II's standpoint they don't distinguish regular bed vs pullout.


----------

